
Ask HN: Where to Find Jobs? - __e__
I am just learning Python for web dev. I am from non-technical background.<p>I know basic HTML and CSS so far. I can hack and build simple sites.<p>How can I find jobs?
======
ColinWright
Is there any particular reason why you don't have contact details in your
profile?

